# fullbody dekes



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

What do you think the best fullbody duck decoys are? I want durability but don't want to blow too much of my paycheck. What do you like, dislike about any of the fullbody decoys?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Rumor has it that Bigfoot is making a fb for next season so you may as well wait.


----------



## the Bender (Mar 31, 2005)

Hardcores, and Greenhead full-bodies are about $80-$90 per 6pk. I don't know if you have another option? Both look good, but I haven't yet spent the dough.


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

just purchased a doz GHG full bodies and they look great, they move with ease on the stakes that they come with. $180/Doz including shipping.


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Jim Jones silosocks! Anyone who watched his videos knows why!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

We've been hunting over the GHG all year and they look great! Get some wind and they really move on them stakes..

NOthing but good things so far.. Buy the carry bags if you get the fulbodies, they protect the outsides and are a saviour if you have to walk into a field..


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Here are some I just found that look good! They say they're cheaper than some other ones. and they look good! 
http://prairiewinddecoys.com/_wsn/page8.html


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Hey FACE, Jim Jones does'nt make or design them. He is just a dealer, middleman, salesman. I have seen Jim's (not Jones) silosock mallards firsthand and they look great. Drakes and hens have flocked heads and great feather detail.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

What do you think would hold pain better and take more abuse the Flambeau Enticers or GHG?


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

you can almost drag an enticer down the road and they'll still look good. i have 2 doz of the ghg and the paint does rub off a little. my 2 cents


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Enticers are the way to go IMHO.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Madison said:


> We've been hunting over the GHG all year and they look great! Get some wind and they really move on them stakes..
> 
> NOthing but good things so far.. Buy the carry bags if you get the fulbodies, they protect the outsides and are a saviour if you have to walk into a field..


Amen brother Madison!

Enticers are UGLY and do not move, no comparison.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Here you go.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/alb ... ic_id=2645[/img]


----------



## greenheadhunter (Aug 26, 2005)

enticers their a little expensive but worth every penny


----------

